# 7s26 Accuracy



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Folks

Just though I'd share my experiences with my Seiko diver - SKX403K - this one:










I've had this great diver from new for over 10 years now. After about five years of hard work it began losing time and became a little "eccentric", so I packed it off for a service (not to Roy I hasten to add).

When it came back, it was still pretty eccentric - it gained between 7 and 12 s a day some days, lost the same other days (I was wearing it 24hrs a day). So I packed it in its box and forgot about it.

After moving house I rediscovered it and thought I'd give it a go for old time's sake before I sent it off again. Over the last 2 weeks it's running consistently at +4s a day.

Can anyone explain what's going on?! And I'd welcome any pointers to information on how I can regulate it.

Nin


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i wouldnt count less than half a min a week bad for what is in reality a cheap auto movement ,give the seiko a break







, that or buy a much more expensive chronometer grade movement.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Pugster



> i wouldnt count less than half a min a week bad


30s a week = 4s a day, yup I'm reasonably happy with that, and that's what it's doing now. But I have seen posts on this forum from folk who claimed to have done better.

I'm just intrigued why it's doing +4 s a day now when it was doing anything from -12 to +12 s a day before? All I did was rest it for a couple of years.

Hey if I wanted it bang on I'd be wearing quartz









Nin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think they have some positional errors as they lack the refined build of a high beat ETA.

But they are rugged, hard wearing, and long lasting


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I tend to agree with Pugster on this one. I know it must be satisfying to regulate a mechanical watch so that it's extremely accurate but if your Seiko's currently only gaining 4 seconds a day then I'd leave it as it is. If you need greater accuracy than that then I'd get a decent quartz watch. This also means you don't have to take the back off the Seiko, which means there's much less risk of dust getting in the movement, much less risk of something terrible happening to the movement once it's exposed and it also means that the case back gasket won't need replacing until the next service.

If it ain't broke don't fix it!!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My Black Monster gains about 5-10 seconds per day and my Seiko 5 sports gains between 15 and 20! I'd definitely have another 7S26 although I hear that it's been superceded by the 6R15 movement.

Andrew.


----------

